

Museum of me - A museum made from your own facebook data - ThomPete
http://www.intel.com/museumofme/r/index.htm 

======
ThomPete
A couple of comments. I am not trying to defend anything here. Just really
puzzled

1\. It basically takes all your data and creates a beautifully rendered museum
filled with your stuff.

2\. As far as I am aware it's only used for that unless you believe Intel have
some other motives. Frankly I have no problem putting my data on there, It's
not that secret

3\. It needs to be able to share your data on the wall because it gives you
the ability to share your museum with your friends.

4\. Why is it that people are so against using their facebook data for third
party apps while they have no problem being on FaceBook itself. It's not like
Facebook don't use your data to sell it to third party.

Just wondering.

~~~
ajays
Regarding #4: with Facebook, at least I know where my data is going. I put it
on Facebook; obviously they'll have access to it. But I don't like the idea of
taking that perfectly curated data (for me) and handing it over on a platter
to someone else, whose policies I don't know.

~~~
patja
What is it about their policies that is unknowable? Every time you install a
FB app, you get a link to the app's terms & conditions and privacy policy.

------
joss82
Do they _really_ need the rights to publish on my wall? Why? To advertise
their product and go viral? But is the "like" button not enough?

That's too intrusive for me I'm not allowing access to my facebook profile.

~~~
lhnz
It seems that every application nowadays needs the rights to post on your
wall. I wish it was possible to negotiate with them. I always end up just not
using things instead...

~~~
rakkhi
You can go into you application permision options later and remove any non
required permissions. Can sometimes stop the application from working but then
you can re-evaluate worth. I do this periodically everything I have authorized
to use Facebook Connect. Good time to get rid of anything you are no longer
using also

------
krmmalik
Everyone seems to be commenting about the Facebook app permissions or how
beautiful the flash demo is, no one has commented on Intel finally coming into
the New Marketing age.

I think its quite nice to see Intel taking new forms of marketing seriously,
which is what this app demonstrates.

Or am i being too obvious?

~~~
hugh3
It's a rather _odd_ sort of advertisement though. It has nothing to do with
Intel's actual products which, in any case, are hardly ever directly bought by
the consumer. It's a brand-building exercise, but not nearly as effective as
some they've done in the past, which have focused on Intel's expertise and
people. _"We're not just banging rocks together here, guys, we know how to
build semiconductors!"_

I'm guessing that this exists only because some guy at Intel's ad agency
thought it would be a cool idea, and Intel was the only client he could think
of to pitch it to.

~~~
krmmalik
Part of me wonders if this is more of a marketing data acquisition exercise,
since the FB App would probably enable them to do that?

That in turn would aid market research.

------
danielhunt
The FaceBook callback isn't working for me (chrome on ubuntu), so the app's
not doing anything :(

------
tuhin
This is nice but the truth is that most of the time the video shows the
capabilities of the 3D designers at Intel over actually putting images
contextually.

I remember there was a game trailer about some doom pending game that took
your facebook images and status updates and merged it into the game trailer
creating a very personalized experience.

Mind you this was over 2 years ago and sadly I cannot seem to find it. Any
help?

EDIT: I think it was <http://www.prototype-experience.com/> EDIT 2: Another
one: <http://www.nationalguard.com/momentsofpride>

------
codeup
For those without a Facebook account, can someone do something like a TL;DR?

~~~
44Aman
It creates a nice animation showing your profile pictures, friends, tagged
pictures, status updates, videos etc on walls in a museum with people walking
around your 'exhibits'. It's a fun timewaster.

------
herrherr
I'm wondering if they store all gathered information permanently. They don't
give exact information on that matter.

~~~
patja
If they do, they would be in violation of Facebook platform policy for app
developers. Impossible to know if they do or not though.

------
nubela
this might seem cool to some, but its actually a wake up call personally. this
shows how much facebook knows about me, and if people were freaking about
about google knowing my search history, facebook has wayyyy more than just
search history.

i wonder, if there is a way to actually "delete" history on my account?

------
ChrisAnn
Does anyone have a link of this working with someone else's Facebook account?
I only have an account for other people to find me, I don't actually use it
(and I wouldn't give an app access to all my data even if I did...)

------
sondh
Very impressive but I'm having a little problem at the end of the video.
Things were rendered incorrectly. Latest version of Chrome for Mac (stable),
probably latest version of Flash. Anyone?

~~~
44Aman
It turns into a mosaic of you using other photos. Worked fine with me (Chrome
PC, latest flash)

------
ScottWhigham
I get "Page Not Found

We are sorry, there is no Intel.com page matching your request."

------
uberalex
Can anyone comment on how it's built? I presume that the images are loaded in
place-holders in the video, but I would love to know more about it.

------
vidyesh
I didn't really use it just because it asks me to allow alot many things which
am not comfortable with.

 __off topic Those who are skeptical like me about over sharing and not
allowing apps to get full access should try using this add-on.

<http://liisp.uncc.edu/fbs/> / <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/fbsecure/>

------
grigy
Impressive. Though showing random information does not necessarily create
positive experience.

------
hswolff
My gut reaction to this is: "But I'm not dead yet." Really? I need a museum of
me?

~~~
pstack
I would say approximately 99% of the people on Twitter and Facebook are so
self-involved and full of themselves that they'd wet themselves at the
proposition of even a virtual "museum" of themselves. I've said it many times
- you can't go wrong catering to people's self-centeredness.

------
Newky
I just get a constant gathering data. Anyone experiencing similar?

------
robinduckett
Anyone else just get a black page after everything's loaded?

------
senthilnayagam
awesome, tried a flash app other than video/slideshare player after a very
long time.

any idea which creative agency did it?

I would love to download the video to play on my TV, there should be a
download button

------
madlynormal
Quite impressive.

------
prmr
This is great.

------
klbarry
Beautifully made.

